# Help! Stuck at a dance recital… Send pics of Fitchburg Rides!



## lgrinnings (Jun 19, 2021)

Please post some pics from Fitchburg Rides so I can feel really bad about missing it to attend a dance recital…


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> Please post some pics from Fitchburg Rides so I can feel really bad about missing it to attend a dance recital…



Hey Lester I'll bet someone will trade you for pics of you dancing. I hope you do well--your parents must be very proud! V/r Shawn


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 19, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Lester I'll bet someone will trade you for pics of you dancing. I hope you do well--your parents must be very proud! V/r Shawn



I’m not performing today Shawn, but these are pictures of me as Mother Ginger in the Nutcracker (my daughter did my makeup). This should be worth at least a couple swap pics…


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2021)

Some things just can't be unseen.


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2021)

It was a great swap meet! Over 80 vendors by the time I left.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 19, 2021)

A few more.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 19, 2021)

@catfish and @Hammerhead  … Thanks guys. Looks like it was a good time. The rest of the CABE thanks you for keeping me from posting any more of my dance pictures.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 19, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> @catfish and @Hammerhead  … Thanks guys. Looks like it was a good time. The rest of the CABE thanks you for keeping me from posting any more of my dance pictures.



There's just something about the combination of bright red Lipstick and a goatee that just doesn't work on anybody.


----------

